# Cruze won't start, electrical / battery problem?



## dansfergo (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi, I have a 2010 Chevrolet Cruze Manual Transmission (2.0 VCDI) the problems I have had with this car in the past have been unreal...

My problem now is that the thing won't start. Anytime I switch the ignition on all lights illuminate on the dash and then go off (except for the parking sensor light) and when I try to turn the key again to start the engine I just hear a click noise. If I simply leave the ignition on the parking sensor light stays illuminated, and then both the anti-skid and traction control lights come on also. the fuel warning light is on and the fuel gauge is at 0 but there is fuel in it! The electric window, horn, radio, sat nav, etc all work fine.

The car was left sitting for 5 days as I was away from home, but checked the battery with a multimeter reading of 12.39 volts. I have in the past 2 days eliminated all fuses in the car (tested), the starter/solenoid(tried to bump start), tried to also jump start using another car and also cleaned all wires(for corrosion) leading to/from battery and starter including the earth wire. 

I also hooked it up to a battery booster pack but the reading was fine. Ive tried both keys to start it, and replaced the batteries in both keys but still nothing. When the ignitions on I can press the 'menu' on the indicator and the little LCD on the dash simply says "Unit 1 set" i.e. it gives me no error codes, simply asking me to set my region.

I have a mechanic coming out to look at it tomorrow but if anyone on here has any suggestions it would be really appreciated.

PS, I am from the UK (I don't know if that helps with anything to do with known faults etc in variant models.)


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Sounds like the starter is bad. Could also be that your battery has a bad cell and the voltage, at start up, isn't there. When the CCA (cold cranking amps) are impacted so is the ability to turn over the engine. On another note, are mice a problem in your area? You'd be surprised where they can get into. Check air filter as a precaution.


----------



## dansfergo (Jun 26, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Sounds like the starter is bad. Could also be that your battery has a bad cell and the voltage, at start up, isn't there. When the CCA (cold cranking amps) are impacted so is the ability to turn over the engine. On another note, are mice a problem in your area? You'd be surprised where they can get into. Check air filter as a precaution.


Hi, thanks for the reply!

I will try replacing the battery first, since due to my area and expense of chevrolet parts it costs me £400 for a new starter and only £70 for a battery.

Mice can be a problem here, the houses at mines are relatively new with a lot of woodland/grassy area. Do you suspect some chewed wires?

Thanks again!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

dansfergo said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply!
> 
> I will try replacing the battery first, since due to my area and expense of chevrolet parts it costs me £400 for a new starter and only £70 for a battery.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't buy a new battery if you can test a new battery first. Chewed wires aren't likely because they wouldn't cause a faulty start with lights in fact you'd have no lights.



Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd start with the battery as well. Even though it's showing a good voltage drop it may not be able to provide the cranking amps. The clicking you hear is the starter solenoid trying to turn the starter motor.


----------



## dansfergo (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. Had a look in the air filter, stripped it all and checked tubing, but nothing.

one thing I noticed is that the fuse box which sits on top of the battery gives me no reading on my multimeter (pic attached)

it seems to connect the positive battery terminal with the starter motor cable (also to alternator) through a 500amp fuse, and a few other smaller fuses at the top. Any ideas what this does and could this be the culprit?

lo and behold mechanic can't make it until tomorrow, so more waiting!


----------



## rajaspidey (Apr 30, 2012)

I have this same problem for past one and half month. Except my car has button start. 


Short story:
Car won't start. Sometimes it starts & sometimes it won't. Replaced battery. But it won't. Checked fuse. 




Long story:


Let me me start from begining


mine is 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ MT the one with PEPS & Button start


One day afternoon when travelling in rural area I went down the road to left to give way to oncoming vehicle in single road I heard a thud like the wheel broken sound I think I ran over an rock but nothing was ter it looked like an brick. 


The car started well after that incident too. I returned back from my friends home afternoon. 


But from that day evening the problem started. 


It starts some times & sometimes it won't. 






I depress clutch & press the button. The start button will glow yellow instead of green ignition. Somedays it starts in the first try. Some days it ll take several tries & some day it won't. 


The long press of start button shows green light for ignition.(service mode) several tried of single press & long press works sometimes. 


When car is in green ignition mode parking sensor malfunction light lits up




Last week I noted rat chewed some wires so I fixed the wire. It was both front ABS wires & fig lamps which has nothing to do with ignition after fixing wires battery was dead. I couldn't even lift the window glass up. (Is there any way to do it manually)


So I charged the battery & toped it with acid. 
After that car started in first try. So j thought battery charge was problem. 


Then went for a long trip car started perfectly several times in several stops. 


In one stop after a few Kilometers from that stop in speed bump I was in wrong gear & car stopped. It stopped in middle of traffic & after few tries it started. 
Next day it started perfectly it was short trip but u revved hard.
Next day I went for another short trip from that day it didn't started 


So I thought it was battery & got a new one. I was happy that car was gonna work fine but sadly it didn't. 


Wasted money on battery. The battery mech said in old battery one cell was week. But I guess he may have said it to sell a new battery to me. 


The probability of starting decreased to zero now. 


I don't know what's the problem. I checked all fuse. Cleaned the fuse nothing helped. Can anyone suggest me what's the problem. 




@dansfergo how did you solved this problem.


----------



## dansfergo (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi sorry for the very late reply but it might be worth it to help others.

But my problem was that the underside of the fuse box wasn't delivering power to a fuse for the body control module. Had an electrician cross patch it with a piece of wire connected to another fuse to deliver it power.

Glad to say that ive now sold this car and will never be buying another chevrolet again.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

dansfergo said:


> my problem was that the underside of the fuse box wasn't delivering power to a fuse for the body control module. Had an electrician cross patch it with a piece of wire connected to another fuse to deliver it power.


This is why I won't buy another used car, people Jerry rigging crap. why not fix it correctly? Sounds like there was corrosion, short of other defect and the under hood fuse block should have been replaced.


----------



## dragan122 (Feb 20, 2017)

*Problem*

Do you fixed your problems negative cable ( batteri problem)?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

dragan122 said:


> Do you fixed your problems negative cable ( batteri problem)?


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

This is an older post and the OP has not posted since June of 2015. You should introduce yourself here


----------



## lasse (Mar 28, 2021)

rajaspidey said:


> I have this same problem for past one and half month. Except my car has button start.
> 
> 
> Short story:
> ...


did you fix your issue ? i have a simmular issue. plus my radio buttons and sound in general has died .


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

lasse said:


> did you fix your issue ? i have a simmular issue. plus my radio buttons and sound in general has died .


Same reply to you as the one above your question. Start your own post.


----------

